# 10.4" LCD TV/DVD £149



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

If you just want a small TV for occasional use in the van, I bought one of these a few months ago and it does what it says on the tin and at a good price.

12/240v, built in Freeview, DVD player, 3 in 1 card reader and remote.

Picture quality is good - Sound quality is average - but if you just want to play the odd film and catch up with the news then its ideal. Haven't tried the card reader yet but should be handy to view your photo's while you're away.

When its not in the van we use it in the kitchen.

Not bad I thought for 149 quid and free delivery :wink:










http://www.evesham.com/products/info.asp?e=46AA7D51-4905-4967-A09C-A9530215E326

pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought one similar in Maplins, took it back next day, sound was just terrible.

Full no quibble refund from them.

Bought one off ebay, sound about as bad but had DVD so I decided to keep it. Bought some amplified PC speakers, now we have good sound.

The speakers were 240V but I opened them up and found the internal supply was 12V - snip, snip - out comes the mains transformer and wire direct to the DC supply, now runs off 12V a treat.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, very good - 'similar' isn't the same though is it - and don't forget this one has DVD and Freeview as well. 

The sound on this one certainly isn't hi fi quality but like I said, good price and perfectly acceptable sound for light TV users.

Suits us sir, might suit someone else on here :roll: 

pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

peejay said:


> Yes, very good - 'similar' isn't the same though is it - and don't forget this one has DVD and Freeview as well.
> pete


I don't seem to have got the point across, small TV = small speakers = poor sound.

The solution is a pair of PC speakers.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Well spotted Pete,

Seems like a thumping good deal to me!

Regards

Chris


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

It look a good deal to me. Does anyone know if it will play MP4 flimsy off the memory card. 

It might be ideal to keep the kids happy on a long journey with 2/3 films playing in the card slot.

Richard...


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Pete

Looking at the pictures on the website, it looks as though it has a couple of keyhole type slots in the back which you could use to hang it on the wall, is this right.

THANKS Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Does anyone know if it will play MP4 flimsy off the memory card.


Sorry Richard, haven't a clue on that one.



PaulandJackie said:


> Looking at the pictures on the website, it looks as though it has a couple of keyhole type slots in the back which you could use to hang it on the wall, is this right.


Yes, you could easily hang it on the wall Paul.










pete


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

THANKS for that Pete, will probably order one.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic value for money! May even consider one myself.

The only unit I have found in my experience that has very good sound quality for its size is the Avtex W102D, yes it does cost a little more, but builsd quality is excellent. 

They recently came second to Sony in an article published in the Independent.

Regards, 
Chris
Premier Motorhomes


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*TV*

Greetings,

Its a great deal Pete, I got the Maplin one at £199 over a year ago, sound is bad but through ext speakers OK.

Mine had problems after about 6 months, took it back and they swapped it no problem.

This deal is god though especially with a DVD player and card slot.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Has anyone dealt with Evesham since August 07?

Linda on the Fun site put this link up:

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/index.cfm?newsid=10318

Regards

Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Has anyone dealt with Evesham since August 07?
> 
> Linda on the Fun site put this link up:
> 
> ...


Sadly, the original Evesham company is now defunct.
The owners of Time computers bought out the company and it still trades under the Evesham name. http://www.evesham.com/default.asp?e=


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

autostratus said:


> G2EWS said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone dealt with Evesham since August 07?
> ...


It certainly seems that way from the web site, I have already looked at their newsletters and indeed spotted an article about Time taking over. But just wanted to confirm this was the case.

Regards

Chris


----------



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

*Cheaper TV's*

Sainsburys have got a 15inch LCD Tv with freeview for £150.00 on the shelf now with a 12 volt imput that runs of a plug in lead transformer for 240 volt. Its their own make but looks ok. Better than paying silly camper shop prices. Auntygranty


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

This rather superb deal just got better:

http://www.evesham.com/products/info.asp?e=46AA7D51-4905-4967-A09C-A9530215E326

Now only £119 inc delivery and VAT!

Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bugger!

Guaranteed you can always buy something cheaper just after I've just bought it :roll: 

Can't go wrong at that price though.

pete


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

just got an undershelf flip down 7" screen tv with radio and clock from jtf wholesale for 49.99 plus the vat. tried it at home and it seems ok even got sat tv set up on it going to put it in the van at the weekend


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

We decided to go for the Avtex W102D, as I was put of by the comments on sound quality on the Evesham, The Avtex seems excellent in picture & sound quality, the downside is they cost around £300, but we are well pleased with it.
Paul


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I noticed that the Evesham TV is anologue

I am a bit of a numpty when it comes to technology.
Will this TV still work when we go digital?

Angie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

an99uk said:


> I noticed that the Evesham TV is anologue
> 
> I am a bit of a numpty when it comes to technology.
> Will this TV still work when we go digital?
> ...


Angie;

Its got a twin tuner, so its both analogue and digital (freeview).

pete


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*LCD TV/DVD £149*

Thanks for that, I might just treat myself..

If they have any left that is
Angie

PS.. Just ordered one. well chuffed!!!

Edited to add postscript


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Evesham LCD 10.4" TV*

I'VE GOT ONE AND AM VERY PLEASED WITH IT BUT CAN'T GET FREEVIEW EVEN WHEN PLUGGED INTO HOUSE ARIEL.i'VE TRIED IT LOADS OF TIME IT SCANS OK BUT ALWAYS COMES UP WITH "NO SIGNAL"ANOLOGUE AND DVD WORKS FINE.CONTACTED EVESHAM BUT THEY SAY IT'S BECAUSE I AM IN A POOR RECEPTION AREA BUT MY FREEVIEW BOX WORKS FINE!!!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Maplin 10.4" TV*

Greetings,

Maplins have got the 10.4" TV B grade at £119.99, it is analogue and freeview and I have found mine to be extremely good even at £199 as I paid for it.


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Maplin 10.4" TV*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Maplins have got the 10.4" TV B grade at £119.99, it is analogue and freeview and I have found mine to be extremely good even at £199 as I paid for it.


Dont forget though the Evesham one also *is a DVD *player.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Evesham LCD 10.4" TV*



robrace said:


> I'VE GOT ONE AND AM VERY PLEASED WITH IT BUT CAN'T GET FREEVIEW EVEN WHEN PLUGGED INTO HOUSE ARIEL.i'VE TRIED IT LOADS OF TIME IT SCANS OK BUT ALWAYS COMES UP WITH "NO SIGNAL"ANOLOGUE AND DVD WORKS FINE.CONTACTED EVESHAM BUT THEY SAY IT'S BECAUSE I AM IN A POOR RECEPTION AREA BUT MY FREEVIEW BOX WORKS FINE!!!


Hi robrace, check the aerial cable and connections from the TV to the socket, you might get analogue ok but it has to be a perfect connection to get digital.

pete


----------

